# H} marines and demons W} DV chaos and orks (UK)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a list of what I have for trade:

Space marines:
Codex space marines
20 tactical marines (10 need rebuilding as they got broken in the move and lost pieces and 1 partially built)
5 terminators (one equipped with assault cannon)

Demons (all come with 40k bases):
20 bloodletters (1 partially painted)
10 daemonettes of slaanesh
5 seekers of slaanesh
10 pink horrors of tzeentch
The changeling
Demon prince

I am after the following:
Anything to do with orks including the codex
DV chaos set

UK preferably, thanks for looking in advance.

Gothic


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

If my deal on Tuesday falls through, then my Ork Codex is up for sale. =)


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Can't buy sorry.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Fair enough. Good luck!


----------

